# doggiefood.com



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I just got the following from doggiefood.com

"Happy New Year, Enjoy 10% OFF and FREE SHIPPING on any order over $100!
Coupon Code: newyear"

I buy greenies from them--12 boxes at a time. Their prices are the best I've seen anywhere. With an extra 10% off and free shipping, it is a really good deal--easily less than half of what you would pay in a pet store. My dogs also like Grandma Lucy's baked blueberry treats.


----------

